# cost of living



## Jgrim (Jun 3, 2009)

I applied for dual US Greek CItizenship and I am awaiting the process to finish. 

I hoped to try to retire to Greece, my father's side is from Syros, my mother's side from Kalamata. 

Can anyone address what the minimum amount one could expect to live on for rents, general cost of living/hidden costs. I expect my fixed income would likely be less than $4000 US/month. A lot when it was Drachma, not so much with the Euro and current economy.

Also: would anyone know if there would be a cost for healthcare?

Thank You All.


----------

